# Bro. Joey and his Family



## owls84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Brothers, I saw this posted on Bro. Joey's facebook page and felt what better place to post. 



> Please keep both my parents in your prayers. My mom is recovering from a stroke at home & now my dad is in the hospital in serious condition



Soon followed by:



> Well, I'm sorry to report that the news is not good. Dad's liver is shutting down. The doctors are doing what they can. The next 24-72 hours are critical.



For those that don't know Brother Blake and Brother Joey were the first two members of MoTX and I know my prayers will be with him and his family this evening and in the future.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2010)

Worshipful Joey- you & your family are in our thoughts and prayers. God bless.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2010)

Bro. Joey is one of the finest Masons I've ever met and to see him go through this is heartbreaking. His mother had a stroke last Thursday and according to the doctors, his father will soon pass. As if that wasn't enough, his wife may be having some pregnancy issues. They have a sonogram scheduled this afternoon (Wednesday) and I pray that everything is fine. Please keep him in your prayers. Thank you Bro. Lins and Bro. Josh for your thoughts and prayers. I know Bro. Joey will appreciate it.


----------



## david918 (Apr 7, 2010)

Worshipful brother Joey you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RedTemplar (Apr 12, 2010)

Brother Joey, May God grant you and your family a double portion of His love.


----------



## Joey (May 26, 2010)

Thank you all for thinking of me and my family. It's been a very difficult time. The good news is that I have a bouncing baby boy that is now 3 1/2 weeks old and he and his mom are doing great! 

On a sad note: my dad pulled through his liver failure and is recovering in a local nursing home..... my mom is in the same room as he is but her recovery is nil at best. She has stroke induced dementia and is not expected to recover. 
Our biggest issue now is with finances because my wife has been on un-paid leave of absence for over a month now and now we are wrestling with trying to pay my parents bills on top of our own.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 28, 2010)

Bro. Joey- you & yours will remain in our prayers.


----------



## swole (May 30, 2010)

My prayers go out to you


----------



## Huw (May 31, 2010)

I have prayed for the Lord's care for you and yours, Joey.


----------



## david918 (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw on Face book that Joey's dad passed away, he and his family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

It is a rough and rugged road for brother Joey, I learned about his troubles via facebook. I too, have kept him and his loved ones in my thoughts and wish him more strength to overcome his hardships.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 23, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with Brother Joey and his family.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2010)

Any news?  He has been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Joey (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, the news is better these days (knock on wood). I lost my dad on July 16th and my mother remains in the nursing home and most likely will stay there for the rest of her life. She's had 2 strokes and has developed the beginning stages of Alzheimer's disease. We try to bring her home every weekend when we can. 

My son is doing great. It's crazy how fast babies grow up. He's 4 months old now.

My wife is doing good after her gallbladder surgery. She has gone back to work at HEB and was promised a full-time position....... well, that hasn't happened so, we must deal with her only getting between 20-25 hours per week which is not good when you are trying to raise a baby and maintain a house and car........ Financially things are extremely tight for us. 

So, health-wise things are leveled off for now and hopefully everything else will start running smoothly.  

Thank you for all your concerns and prayers over the past several months.


----------



## Joey (Sep 27, 2013)

Please keep me in your prayers Brothers. My wife and I have been separated for 3 months. We've got a 3 1/2 & 1 year old son and it's been very hard on me as well as them. I'm hoping and praying that we can overcome this. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

